# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Το ναυάγιο του Δ/Π ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ

## sidnik77

Το ναυάγιο του Δ/Π ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ προκλήθηκε λόγω κακοκαιρίας στις Σποράδες το  1968. Ναυπηγήθηκε ως FRODE στην Δανία το 1921 και πουλήθηκε δύο χρόνια  αργότερα για να μετονομαστεί σε JOHANNE MARGRETHA. Το 1929 πουλήθηκε και  ονομάστηκε LIDSΓ και το 1933 ξαναπουλήθηκε για να ονομαστεί ASNΓ†S. Το  1939 το πλοίο έλαβε το όνομα JAPOS για να βυθιστεί κατά τη διάρκεια του  Β’ ΠΠ στην Κοπεγχάγη. Ανελκύστηκε μετά την απελευθέρωση της Δανίας και  το 1950 ονομάστηκε HASHLOSHA. Το 1956 μετονομάστηκε σε EYAL για να  πουληθεί το 1959 και να καταλήξει στις ελληνικές θάλασσες με το τελικό  του όνομα.

Όλη η ιστορία εδώ
http://www.wreckhistory.com/japos/

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία είχε το μικρό αυτό μότορσιπ. Στη φωτογραφία αυτή  βλέπουμε το μισό από το φορτηγό WURI (Πρώην ολλανδικό ALBIREO). Και λέω μισό, γιατί το πρωραίο μισό είχε βυθιστεί μετά από πρόσκρουση σε νάρκη. Υπάρχει ένα εντυπωσιακό σετ σχετικών φωτογραφιών εδώ. Μετά τον πόλεμο επισκευάστηκε και στο τέλος της πορείας του, το 1968-72, πέρασε και από κυπριακή σημαία ως ALFA.

----------

